# Revolvers are still a good handgun to use.



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am a big fan of revolvers. If I go backpacking in the woods I carry a .357 magnum revolver. The main reason for that is that IMO a revolver is more reliable then a semi-automatic. If I have a misfire with a revolver I just pull the trigger again and move on to the next round, or if it is single action, pull back the hammer, then pull the trigger. With a semi I have to remove the magazine, clear the chamber, reseat the magazine, let the slide go forward, then pull the trigger. That is for a misfire. Yes, it is true that with modern ammo that seldom happens, but it still does. As a matter of fact I recently fired 100 rounds of U.S. manufactured ammo and had 1 round out of a box and two rounds out of the other that didn't fire. My pistol wasn't the problem, my son tried to fire them out of his pistol and they still didn't fire from his pistol either.

Then you have the most common problem with semi's and that is feeding, ejecting, or the less common, extracting. The first two in my experience are usually caused by magazine problems, either they are dirty, not seated correctly or the spring is worn. Extracting problems are usually caused by some crud build up in the chamber or some kind of blemish on the round. None of these problems are something that you have to worry about with a revolver. 

From my first two paragraphs it sounds like I am saying that revolvers are better then semi's. I'm not. I own more semi's then I do revolvers, and when I carry, I carry a semi. They are easier to conceal, have more fire power, and if properly maintained, very reliable, just not quite as reliable as a revolver. 

I suppose that it depends on what YOU see as the primary use of the pistol will be when determining which type. If you think that you will be in a situation where the primary function of the pistol will be for self defense, then I would go for a semi. If you think that you will be more concerned about procuring food then self defense, then I would go with a revolver. If I was in an area where larger game was scarce but small game was more plentiful, I would go with my Ruger Single-Six with it's option of using the .22 magnum cylinder over my Browning Buck Mark, and if there is a large presence of large game, I would carry my Ruger GP-100 .357 mag with a six inch barrel over my Beretta 9mm with it's 15 round magazines or my 1911. Now if the zombies are on the streets, breaking down doors, then it is semi's all the way. 

The point that I am trying to make, is that both types have advantages and have their places dependent upon the situation that you may find yourself in. Perhaps I am lucky because I have a choice and am not locked into one type or the other.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Revolvers will always have a role to play. I often carry a 38 S&W Light small easy to draw and fire. Down side 5 rounds but if I need more than that I am in the wrong part of town anyway.
But it is hard for a revolver to go up against a Ruger SR9C Small light 17+1 and as reliable as any revolver


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Revos are wonderful tools and I'd never be without one. Nothing pleases me more than a 1911 but the absolute last gun I'd ever part with for concealed carry would be my S&W 442.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 32, 38 short and a governor all revolvers. My semi-'s are 22, 380, 9mm. My experience is if you clean, oil, wipe clean the oil, you will not have a problem with the semi-'s. But I suppose there could always be an ammo caused problem.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Revolvers will always have a role to play. I often carry a 38 S&W Light small easy to draw and fire. Down side 5 rounds but if I need more than that I am in the wrong part of town anyway.
> But it is hard for a revolver to go up against a Ruger SR9C Small light 17+1 and as reliable as any revolver


This is just my opinion, and opinions are like rectal passes, everybody had one, no well made semi-automatic pistol is a reliable as a well made revolver. The difference in reliability may be very small and so minute as to almost be meaningless with the benefits outweigh the difference in reliability however small. The reliability problem may be because of something that is not even related to the function of the pistol such as the magazine not being seated properly. But as I said, the difference could be so small that for practical matters not being meaningful.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> I have 32, 38 short and a governor all revolvers. My semi-'s are 22, 380, 9mm. My experience is if you clean, oil, wipe clean the oil, you will not have a problem with the semi-'s. But I suppose there could always be an ammo caused problem.


An ammo issue can cause the wheel to stop spinning on a wheelgun.::clapping::

I shot 6+1,7 and 8 rounds out of my Kahr CM9 yesterday morning all reloads and all on target and no issues.

I then shot 6 rounds of of the Security Six,all near full house 357 reloads and all on target and no issues.

The 357 makes a bigger splash on water fill milk jugs. The NRA RSO wasn't pleased to have to pick up the pieces,but he'll get over it


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Being left handed I gravitated to revolvers decades ago. Now, I know that the modern autoloading pistol has ambidexterous controls, but I am done buying guns. I am gun rich and cash poor. In order to buy a gun, I'd have to sell a gun.
And the modern polymer striker fired pistols just don't float my boat. Enough to part with something I already have.
I do have a few 1911's and years ago learned how to sweep off the safety using my left thumb. But they are really too bulky for concealed carry given the threat level where we live.
My go-to-town carries are either a Taurus Model 605 snubnose 357 magnum, or a Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I will agree that revolvers have a slight edge over semi-autos but except for the size of the .38 Detective Special, I prefer my Taurus in .45 ACP because it has double the capacity. I can go out and shoot all day at a range, but get in a situation that requires me to draw and fire, I can guarantee you my adrenaline will be causing my hand to tremble affecting my aim. Case in point is the 4 LEOs who *mistakenly drew and fired *on a guy sitting on his steps when he tried to get his wallet out for the LEOs. At 7-10 foot range, only 19 of 41 rounds hit their mark, killing the man because one officer thought he was pulling a gun, and all four opened fire.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I cut my teeth on a wheel gun and have carried several throughout the years. I have parted ways with them, at least for now, based on caliber vs. concealed carry. I am not particularly fond of the .38 special for defense so I stepped up to a .38 spl +P round which I was always comfortable with. I carried several over the years including a S&W J frame, Ruger SP 101 and Taurus 85. While I am a huge fan of the .357 Magnum it is too powerful a round for a small framed revolver. Target acquisition and follow-up shots are just too slow. If you carry an adequate sized gun to step up to the venerable .357 it just got too fat and heavy to lug around. The logic of a moon clip for .45 and 9mm in revolvers escapes me as well. I cannot reload like Jerry Michelick but I am quite competent. It is still too much of a process compared to an auto.

That having been said, I still find the revolver a blast to shoot but it has been relegated to a range toy. I carry automatics exclusively now. 9mm and .45 actually. Where the revolver lacks variety in rounds the automatic suffers from too many. To each his own I guess.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

I highly recommend to my female friends who are interested in learning to shoot that they choose a revolver to cut their teeth on. Less hassle, user friendly, and if they take my advice and start out with a .22 or a 38, less likely to scare them off with recoil or weight. If I could find a revolver small enough to fit in my less than roomy hand bag I would gladly carry one as a CCW.

Yes, semi autos are fantastic, but many of my contemporaries complain about the difficulty they have racking it (don't see it myself, but I am me and they are them) they complain about the recoil, blah blah blah.

The only draw back to a semi auto that I have ever personally had was loosing a mag. Having a .45 1911 turn into a single shot ain't much fun when you loose the only mag that you have for it. Other than that, racks good, recoil not bad. But a revolver is clean and simple. Break it open, drop in your boolits, close it up and it's ready to rock. Only 5 shots but if you do it right that's all you need.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I like all guns, big and small. Expensive and cheap. If you look at FBI statistics, any can stop a fight. 

I too like my Kahr, my wife prefers her glock.
But we have been known to trade with each other. We both have some small cheap 22s and hipoints. All go bang.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

When they make a S&W 500 mag in a semi auto 17 shot I'll agree with the more power thing. All 17 rounds in the same hole of 9mm still will not penetrate as much as 1 500 grain XTP out of a 500 Smith. Having more shots doesn't mean you have more power. Just helps with poor shot placement.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I like revolvers. I just like the way they feel in my hand. I like the way they shoot. I like everything about the revolvers we have. That being said, I have several semi-auto pistols that I would not part with either. I have always gone with the adage that in a difficult situation the best gun to have is the one that is closest. And in a really bad situation, the job of any pistol is just to buy Mrs Inor and/or me enough time to get a rifle.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> When they make a S&W 500 mag in a semi auto 17 shot I'll agree with the more power thing. All 17 rounds in the same hole of 9mm still will not penetrate as much as 1 500 grain XTP out of a 500 Smith. Having more shots doesn't mean you have more power. Just helps with poor shot placement.


 Well I hear what you are saying but not totally in agreement. I am pretty darn good at hitting my mark But in a self defense fight I would rather have the Sr9C the than 45 Colt. Now deer hunting the 357 or the 45 colt without a doubt.
Not that I like to Carry it but the double stack 45 with 14 rounds will also do a fine job of ending things.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

spokes said:


> I highly recommend to my female friends who are interested in learning to shoot that they choose a revolver to cut their teeth on. Less hassle, user friendly, and if they take my advice and start out with a .22 or a 38, less likely to scare them off with recoil or weight. If I could find a revolver small enough to fit in my less than roomy hand bag I would gladly carry one as a CCW.
> 
> Yes, semi autos are fantastic, but many of my contemporaries complain about the difficulty they have racking it (don't see it myself, but I am me and they are them) they complain about the recoil, blah blah blah.


When we were younger, my wife had no problem with my 45 autos and was quite good with one. But age and disability has put her into a place where she can no longer manipulate the slide.
She wanted something small enough to keep in her pocket here at Ye Olde Homestead with more power than my Colt 32 ACP that she had been using, so I bought her a DAO (aka "hammerless") 38 Special snubby.
She then decided she wanted access to more power so she practiced with one of my 357's and now I keep it loaded in my sock drawer for her. Not too far away from her 20 ga Winchester pump loaded with buckshot. :-D


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Bottom line is every shooter has different preferences. Most will acknowledge their gun's weakness and the strengths of others. This is important because knowing your gun's weakness must be factored into your judgement the instant you need to use the gun at hand.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I really enjoy my tauras 9mm, but living and growing up in the midwest, I find myself
wearing denim jeans, western work shirts, and a good old fashion pair of cowboy boots.

Something about reloading a revolver, is much more appealing, than trying to shove bullets
back in a magazine if you happen to empty them all in a fire fight.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Penetration seems to be an issue with alot of folks. I watched a training video in which a convenience store robber shot a clerk with a Raven .25 auto. All 5 rounds went through the guys smock like a hot knife through butter and embedded in the wall behind him. Scary stuff. I'm no exception I guess. I keep my minimum at 9mm and .38 spl +P. My max is .45 Acp.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

I myself prefer the revolver too. Especially in the .44 mag flavor. Reason being that they are totally reliable (Assuming you take reasonable care and cleaning of them), they are pretty much IDIOT proof, and penetration is generally much better! Yes, I know the age old argument for the semi-autos is that you have much higher capacity like 8+1, 15+1, 17+1,etc. , but what if your semi jams, FTE, or FTF? While you are fiddling with clearing the problem I,ve probably already blown your ass to hell with my little 6 shooter. And with proper practice and training I can reload that revolver with a speed loader in under 3 sec.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife carries this , hand problem makes an auto hard to operate. Like it so much I purchased one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Reptilicus said:


> I myself prefer the revolver too. Especially in the .44 mag flavor. Reason being that they are totally reliable (Assuming you take reasonable care and cleaning of them), they are pretty much IDIOT proof, and penetration is generally much better! Yes, I know the age old argument for the semi-autos is that you have much higher capacity like 8+1, 15+1, 17+1,etc. , but what if your semi jams, FTE, or FTF? While you are fiddling with clearing the problem I,ve probably already blown your ass to hell with my little 6 shooter. And with proper practice and training I can reload that revolver with a speed loader in under 3 sec.


My 44 magnum is a Ruger Super Blackhawk. Not exactly concealed carry material. Can't reload fast, either. But out here past the end of the blacktop it has its place in the scheme of things.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My 44 magnum is a Ruger Super Blackhawk. Not exactly concealed carry material. Can't reload fast, either. But out here past the end of the blacktop it has its place in the scheme of things.


I have taken a Deer at 75 yards with a 357 (125 gr federal) 6 inch darn sure that will not happen with one of our CC autos.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

My first big boy gun was a Ruger service six .357. I was hooked and while I now have several pistols, my revolvers are still the ones I enjoy shooting the most.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Wife carries this , hand problem makes an auto hard to operate. Like it so much I purchased one.
> View attachment 5317


Mrs Inor carries that exact revolver. She likes it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor carries that exact revolver. She likes it.


Took a chance normally never buy a weapon for a women with out her there I bought and handed it to her she fire it and smiled.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Took a chance normally never buy a weapon for a women with out her there I bought and handed it to her she fire it and smiled.


I did exactly the same thing to exactly the same result for her birthday.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

We have both varieties at our house. I've carried both Ruger wheelguns and several makes of semi autos, and prefer the semi's for weight and ease of concealment. My wife carries a Charter Off Duty .38 with custom grips, simply because she doesn't have the experience with semi's. She is currently training with a S&W M&P .22 to transition into the semi auto's. She's even talked of using it as her carry gun, although I'm not real strong on that idea myself. But then again, 24 holes center mass is pretty discouraging.

I like them all, and would not have a problem with any good revolver or semi pistol. Some just fit your hand better.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've got both,autos and revolvers. I see them as tools,each has a purpose,do like both platforms. I keep a 4" 357mag in the car,just in case.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> I myself prefer the revolver too. Especially in the .44 mag flavor. Reason being that they are totally reliable (Assuming you take reasonable care and cleaning of them), they are pretty much IDIOT proof, and penetration is generally much better! Yes, I know the age old argument for the semi-autos is that you have much higher capacity like 8+1, 15+1, 17+1,etc. , but what if your semi jams, FTE, or FTF? While you are fiddling with clearing the problem I,ve probably already blown your ass to hell with my little 6 shooter. And with proper practice and training I can reload that revolver with a speed loader in under 3 sec.


Ive said this before on an AK post but if your not totally familiar with your CC your just asking for trouble no matter what it is. Some things for consideration.
1. There is a round in the pipe. I prolly only need one.
2. It takes less than a second to clear most jams.
3. It takes about a second for a combat reload.
4. Semi's are inherently more accurate at shorter ranges because of the sliding action and have a even/shorter trigger pull not to mention better sights.
5. Volume of fire is the number one factor in winning a gun fight. If I have 2/3s more rounds than you I can spend a whole lot less time on target acquisition.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> Ive said this before on an AK post but if your not totally familiar with your CC your just asking for trouble no matter what it is. Some things for consideration.
> 1. There is a round in the pipe. I prolly only need one.
> 2. It takes less than a second to clear most jams.
> 3. It takes about a second for a combat reload.
> ...


1) There is a round in the pipe for a revolver also. I don't really see how having one in a semi is better then one in a revolver.
2)"It takes less then a second to clear most jams" ... It takes less then 1/10th of a second to pull the trigger again on a revolver. Sometimes a second is a lifetime.
3)Semi's ARE faster to reload. Ideally you won't need to reload.
4)"Semi's are inherently more accurate at shorter ranges......debatable. ".....not to mention better sites." ....Where did you get that idea? Wherever it came from, it's wrong. The sites on both revolvers and semi's is dependent on the manufacturer and the model number. To claim that one is inherently better then the other is ludicrous. 
5) Volume of fire ..... generally semi's hold more rounds then a revolver. Bear in mind though that the one who usually wins a gunfight is the one who hits his opponent first. 15 misses is not equal to 1 hit.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I too have both revolvers and semi auto pistols...I love them all...variety is the spice of life!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I also own autos and revolvers. I usually carry revolvers. I look at it as doing a handguns job with a handgun and reach for a long arm when appropriate.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Shooting two cylinders in 3 seconds.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I go back in forth between semis and revolvers but always gravitate toward older designs. I prefer 1911s over polymer guns and my general preference in revolvers is for .45 Colt, I now own 2 of those. Lately I have been kicking the idea of a .44 Special around so I can definitely see one of those in my safe in the next couple of years. My woods gun would either be my S&W 25-5 or Ruger Blackhawk either will do whatever I ask of it.

-Infidel


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

A Blackhawk convertible lets you use both the ACP and Colt 45s


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> 1) There is a round in the pipe for a revolver also. I don't really see how having one in a semi is better then one in a revolver.
> 2)"It takes less then a second to clear most jams" ... It takes less then 1/10th of a second to pull the trigger again on a revolver. Sometimes a second is a lifetime.
> 3)Semi's ARE faster to reload. Ideally you won't need to reload.
> 4)"Semi's are inherently more accurate at shorter ranges......debatable. ".....not to mention better sites." ....Where did you get that idea? Wherever it came from, it's wrong. The sites on both revolvers and semi's is dependent on the manufacturer and the model number. To claim that one is inherently better then the other is ludicrous.
> 5) Volume of fire ..... generally semi's hold more rounds then a revolver. Bear in mind though that the one who usually wins a gunfight is the one who hits his opponent first. 15 misses is not equal to 1 hit.


1) Just saying that your not going to jam on round one 
2) Revolvers are clearly easier to pull the trigger a second time. IF it happened one in a thousand it wouldnt take long too clear.
3) Ideally your target stands still for you too. 
4) Not at all debateable barrel length alone gives semis an advantage as well as the recoil reduction coming off the slide and ejection of the casing, say what you want about sights but ill believe it when I see it revolvers are cheaper to make and it shows.
5) Your exactly right and with 15 rounds I can start firing as I move into the ready position and since I can sustain a higher volume of fire the chances are in my favor of getting a hit sooner or surpressing an opponent then taking a well aimed shot thus winning the fight especially at a moderate distance hard to aim when a bullet zips by.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> Ive said this before on an AK post but if your not totally familiar with your CC your just asking for trouble no matter what it is. Some things for consideration.
> 1. There is a round in the pipe. I prolly only need one.
> 2. It takes less than a second to clear most jams.
> 3. It takes about a second for a combat reload.
> ...


Couple of things that you may not have thought of. With a revolver the chamber under the hammer can be empty and not affect your ability to put the first round in the kill zone - just pulling the trigger and a fresh round comes up and goes bang. A second is a very long time in a gun fight. Also you overlook the point of realizing you have a jam or a misfire. Your reaction time could also be about a second. The combat reload is a killer especially if one of your arms or hands is incapacitated - we lost a courier in Mass in the mid 90's for that very reason. Actually at ranges where a gunfight usually occurs both types have more than enough accuracy to do the job. And if you are using your sights at 7 yards you are probably going to loose. Volume of fire doesn't count except in combat to keep the bad guys heads down. In the civilian world only hits count. Misses put you in a world of hurt liability wise.

What do I carry? Carried both types in the Military, as a civilian, as a plain clothes courier and as a peace officer. And only once felt under gunned. Had to draw down on a lady one night in a small town PD and was worried my rounds would not reach a vital spot. Bertha (yeah that was her name) was 5'4 in every direction and weighed in at over 200 kilos. We transported her to the PD in a Pick up from Public works (couldn't get her to fit thru the cruiser door


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> 1) Just saying that your not going to jam on round one
> 2) Revolvers are clearly easier to pull the trigger a second time. IF it happened one in a thousand it wouldnt take long too clear.
> 3) Ideally your target stands still for you too.
> 4) Not at all debateable barrel length alone gives semis an advantage as well as the recoil reduction coming off the slide and ejection of the casing, say what you want about sights but ill believe it when I see it revolvers are cheaper to make and it shows.
> 5) Your exactly right and with 15 rounds I can start firing as I move into the ready position and since I can sustain a higher volume of fire the chances are in my favor of getting a hit sooner or surpressing an opponent then taking a well aimed shot thus winning the fight especially at a moderate distance hard to aim when a bullet zips by.


4) Not at all debateable barrel length alone gives semis an advantage ......... Really? You mean they don't make revolvers with long barrels? I have a Ruger GP-100 .357 mag with a 6 inch barrel. So what is that?

5) Your exactly right and with 15 rounds I can start firing as I move into the ready position and since I can sustain a higher volume of fire the chances are in my favor of getting a hit sooner or suppressing an opponent then taking a well aimed shot thus winning the fight especially at a moderate distance hard to aim when a bullet zips by..... So the old "spray and pray" philosophy. So while you are pulling your trigger as fast as you can while moving forward then move into your ready position the person you are shooting at will be cowering behind cover, too afraid to pop up and fire one well aimed shot and ending you shooting up the whole neighborhood.

If you want to use a pistol to assault a position by yourself, you are a fool. Even if you survive, you WILL go to prison for it, no matter what state you live in. "Self Defense", "Stand you Ground" or "Home is Your Castle" laws would not hold up in that situation.

I carry a Beretta Cougar 9mm for my concealed carry. It is flat, compact, and easier to conceal. Yes, I load the magazine to it's full capacity, but I have never thought to myself that if I had a confrontation with someone who was armed with a revolver I would have a big advantage because I was armed with a Semi and he wasn't. If I would have any feeling of having an advantage it would be because of my self confidence in knowing that I am a good shot, spend allot of time maintaining my skill, an knowing that if I fire a round it would hit pretty darn close to where I want it to.

IMO types and models of firearms are like who people decide to marry. Everybody has their preferences. I have both types of pistols and carry both types according to the situation. I am not a cop, I don't have to catch a bad guy or go into a house after him. I carry a pistol for self defense and in order to get away from bad situations. As I said, I carry a semi for concealed carry, but if we had open carry where I live I would be very tempted to carry my .357 mag with a 6 inch barrel because I can hit things much further away then I can with my 9mm with a 3 1/2 inch barrel. IMO the MOST important factor is which pistol works best for YOU in hitting your target. Maybe that is why I am also a big fan of my 1911. Only 7 rounds and it is big, but there is that .45 round and I can really hit what I aim at with it.

There are pistols of both types that I own and like.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

There is nothing like a nice wheel gun!! I like the Ruger Redhawk 44 Mag with 4" barrel in a chest rig.



Doc


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I like a nice single action revolver to play with. I have a Colt Peacemaker in 22/22 mag that is a dream to shoot and a nice Colt .45 long colt. I wear them around the ranch sometimes in a nice old west rig. As for using them for personal carry, I prefer a semi auto. Just me though


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been carrying a Kahr CM-40 or CM-9 or both but I also carry a S&W model 327 nightguard in my truck and jacket during cooler months.
I find it hard to beat 8 shots of .357MAG and a 5 Star speedloader that works great! The revolver actually holds one more round than my 9MM and 2 more than
my 40. I may pick up another model 327 or 627 just because!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Ruger Wiley Clapp Edition GP 100 FTW


----------



## m4master (Jun 5, 2014)

I beg do differ because your average revolver only has 6 rounds or less and an m9 beretta has 15 rounds and can shoot as fast as you can pull the trigger


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have and like revolvers and will not say a bad word about them. My Ruger SR9C Has either a 10 or 17 round mag. 100% ready any time any where and not a lot different that carting a revolver. I do however often carry my S&W 38 5 shot


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

m4master said:


> I beg do differ because your average revolver only has 6 rounds or less and an m9 beretta has 15 rounds and can shoot as fast as you can pull the trigger


Absent a SHTF I cannot imagine needing more than 5 rounds.


----------

